# American Idol 2010



## Sonnie

The top 24 start out tonight and I was excited about this group in the beginning.

First half of the ladies have gone through and so far... this is the absolute worst I have heard EVER! If the last half is no better, Idol is in trouble this year, unless the guys pull it out.


----------



## Sonnie

9 down... THANKFULLY!

How can they possibly expect to be American Idols with this junk?


----------



## Sonnie

Crystal Bowersox was my favorite of the girls, but even she somewhat let me down tonight, although she can definitely sing.

Otherwise... highly disappointed tonight.


----------



## glaufman

Thanks to Tivo I'm a few episodes behind, but from what I saw so far, there are only a few guys that show any real talent.


----------



## Sonnie

My favorite thus far in the guys is Casey James and Andrew Garcia, but I have learned that early on it is difficult to make a solid determination of just how good they really are. About the only one I ever thought nailed it from beginning to end was Carrie Underwood.


----------



## tonyvdb

Cant say I'm impressed so far with any of the talent they have picked. Maybe Idol needs to go on a years break like Canadian idol did this past year.


----------



## glaufman

Agreed ... except I never liked Carrie and still don't... but I'm not a country boy...


----------



## Sonnie

I ain't much on country either... don't own any Carrie, but I do remember her singing Alone (Heart) and it just blew me away. That was the best song I ever heard on Idol... that and maybe when Bo Bice sang In A Dream a cappella. I seem to remember Adam Lambert sing It's a Mad World too and thought that was very good... but nothing can touch Carrie singing Alone.

I just played back the guys... just pitiful.

This is the worst group I have EVER heard. I am not sure what the judges were listening to this year. They did an awful job if it doesn't get a LOT better.

The judges liked Casey the best... and I think he did okay, but was obviously distracted. I have questions about his ability to get out of his groove with other genres of music.

Nothing... I mean nothing stood out to me these last two nights. Dull ... boring... as Simon would say, forgettable.


----------



## glaufman

Well I'm still about 3 hrs behind I think... Olympics getting in the way... as well as more car trouble...
Sorry to vent here, but I'm just barely holding onto my sanity right now...
As for the past... I don't remember Carrie's "Alone" so I don't know if I missed it or if it just wasn't memorable to me... I remember both of Lambert's "Mad World" performances, and I didn't care for either, but I was never a fan of that song either...
Archuletta's rendition of "Imagine" absolutely blew me away... as did a few by Chris Allen (the titles escape me at the moment)... Blake's "For everything..." too... although he got pretty annoying in the weeks that followed...
But I think at this stage of the competition I always feel that there are a bunch who are just posing and don't have the creative musical chops and the knowledge of theory to really stand on their own... this is where we separate what is hopefully true talent from those that are just good singers.


----------



## Ricci

LOL! 

I'm always disappointed with this show. The try outs are awesome for the laughs and then they mill it down to the people who actually can sing at all. From there is where I lose interest because half of the time the people with the best voice do not make it through IMHO. The public starts voting and they vote for who they like the best, which a lot of that is based on looks and personality and not vocal talent. So the best singers get weeded out for the best mix of model looks/some singing talent/likable personality. Case in point I thought that Ms. Underwood butchered the national anthem. She simply could not hit some of the high notes she wanted to. Also there was some other Idol winner, a guy who did the national anthem at I think the AFC championship this year and it was atrocious. Another thing that irritates me is that there is no emphasis on being a songwriter and having the ability to write your own music. It's basically a glorified karaoke/popularity contest. Even still I watch it when i get the rare chance. 

Sorry about the rant...


----------



## lcaillo

I can appreciate what you are saying Ricci, but the name of the show is American Idol, not America's best singers. The reason people become popular is the whole package, not just the quality and range of their voice. The personality, the looks, the stage presentation, the performance, and the music all go into making one popular, which is what idolotry is all about. If being a great singer or songwriter was required to be successful as an entertainer, the industry would look a lot different.


----------



## glaufman

I hear you Ricci, but I think you're asking too much. There's a lot of creativity needed to take what is often a very old song and updating it to the point where one almost discovers it for the first time. Besides, many if not most of today's pop stars don't even come close to writing their own material. In fact, that's not even anything new. Usually once a week, once the comp gets going, I'm awed by watching someone belt out the performance of their life (up until that point).
That's how I actually got hooked... I never watched season 1, assuming it was going to be a personality contest, and accidentally tuned into season 2 at just the right moment when someone was doing something spectacular, and proceded to turn on the system to listen...


----------



## Ricci

I know I ask to much. I basically detest the state of current mainstream music. It's not all bad but the good stuff is few and far between for me. In order to appeal to a large enough audience it must be bland and centrist to some extent. Formulaic.

You guys have said that American Idol is not about finding the best singer, it's not about finding the best songwriter either, or the best performer. I disagree. It is supposed to be about exactly those things and who best presents a combination of those attributes is it not? The total package. However the end result is someone who they expect to make an album comprising songs which must be written, on which they sing that will sell copies and perhaps do some live shows where they will need to perform the aforementioned songs. I guess it doesn't matter when the songs will be written and arranged for them, the live show will consist of overdubs/ autotune and a cast of extras, dancers and a huge production. I'm sure that I don't need to go into the amount of polishing that can be done in a modern digital studio.

Sorry guys I'm just jaded. Like I said I still watch the show when I get a chance despite the above gripes on my part. The performances that have blown me away on AI are very few and far between though. The poeple that put them forth are usually not there at the end as well.


----------



## tonyvdb

Ricci said:


> I know I ask to much. I basically detest the state of current mainstream music. It's not all bad but the good stuff is few and far between for me. In order to appeal to a large enough audience it must be bland and centrist to some extent. Formulaic.


This is one reason I spend most of my time listening to Jazz/Blues and Symphony as these guys at least need talent in order to play and the recordings are far more dynamic.


----------



## glaufman

Well, I agree on the state of popular music, but hen I realize that every generation feels that way about the one after it, so that just makes me feel old...  I go through phases with the music I listen to, it's been about a year or two I've been stuck on old time jazz/swing/blues at work, and classic rock in the car, and I feel very out of touch with today's music, so I'm making a push to listen to more of it for the time being. It's not all terrible....
OK I just got up to date on Idol. I'm sorry I doubted you all. Those performances were awful. I was really looking forward to Garcia, and even he let me down. I will say 2 made me sit up and tell the wife to be quiet so I could listen, but when I did I no longer liked what I heard. Now, in fairness, I was saying all along I didn't even like the tones of their voices, and halfway through the guys I decided I was actually upset at the sound engineer for mixing it so poorly, becuase it was every single one of them, and not all of the could've possibly been that bad... even the mic level was off, until I realized I had my EQ turned off...
So, knowing the results already, the ones I'll look forward to seeing next week are:
Andrew Garcia: this week was almost good, he changed it around again, and I like that, I just didn't like what he did with it as much as what he did with Straight Up, but THAT was so good he does get a few weeks to fail before I lost faith in him.
Toddrick Hall: I may have the name wrong, but the first guy to go.... I may be the only one who saw something good in that performance, and this does get somewhat back to having a little bit of appreciation for some of the more modern genres, but I think he just went a few steps too far.... like Garcia, this guy really understand music, just needs to learn to polish it faster...
Mike Lynche: how can you not like this guy? All he needed was a few changes to the song and he'd've been good.
Bowersox: I like her, she's got talent. And guts. first of all, to come out on Idoll's stage for the first time with a mouth-harp? That's gutsy. Especially when you play it almost as bad as Dylan? THAT'S REALLY gutsy. C'mon, I can almost play it as well as that, and I can't play it.

But overall, almost each and every one looked scared out of their wits, like the stage was just swallowing them up. I wonder... last year, the first round of eliminations was much tougher, I think the first week only 3/12 went through, not including judges saves... I wonder if that format scared people into bringing everything they had to give, allowing some to shine, whereas with 10/12 going forward this year, everyone's figuring "it's the first week, let me just play it safe...":huh:


----------



## Sonnie

I just finished watching the ladies, but first let me say I thought the men stunk... yeah, maybe a little improvement, but overall I am just sorely disappointed. They really needed that extra day to prepare.

The ladies... wow! WHAT an improvement. I was impressed with nearly all of them except maybe two. Michelle and the Arms Wide Open was awful, despite the judges seemingly liking it. Not sure what they were listening to. Crystal and Lillie were awesome and I would say the front runners for now. I thought Katelyn and Paige did pretty well, but the judges were not too happy with either of them. Siobhan was also good... and that one note reminded me of Adam from last year. She is a bit strange, but I think she will do well also.

As it stands... if I had to predict a winner... it would be a toss up between Lillie and Crystal, but I know we still have a long way to go and anything can happen. Proof of that is the improvement in the ladies from last week to this week.

The ladies are making me feel a little better, but the guys are really hurting. I still like Casey, but he needs to do something to set himself apart from the rest and he just hasn't done it yet. Lee was actually pretty good when he started out singing his song... I was thinking yeah, but then it dropped off as the song went on... he didn't get the chorus.

I hope next week the guys will have a vast improvement.

I wish the judges would pick the songs for the contestants... I think that would improve things, but then they might have an excuse if they did not do so well. Maybe they could give them several song choices each.


----------



## glaufman

As usual, I've fallen behind again... Tivo makes one complacent...
Interesting thought regarding judges picks... they sometimes do that in one of the later weeks, and like you say, sometimes it's brilliant, sometimes it's a disaster...
Our man Garcia didn't do so well?


----------



## Sonnie

Unfortunately Garcia was not good at all. If it were not for one or two others that were just absolutely terrible (not sure how they ever got top 24 to begin with), Garcia would have been gone in my opinion. He brought nothing and sounded very weak. Disappointing.


----------



## glaufman

Shame.


----------



## glaufman

So I finally got around to watching last week's performances... yes, I know... at any rate... yes, you're right, the guys are lackluster, almost. Mike was good, as everyone's said. What I don't understand, is the one guy I see greatness in that noone else seems to: Toddrick Hall. If he lasts another couple weeks, and doens't let the judges kill his creativity and spirit, he'll end up with a contract one way or the other. Of course, this is without having watched this week's performance. I understand what the judges didn't like the first week, even though I disagree, but I think their pan last week was shameful. Onto the ladies, who were much better overall. There's still some that aren't getting it together, but obviously Bowersox is tremendous. I thought Siobhan did great as well, and I liked Didi, despite the judges. 

Hopefully I'll have a chance this weekend to catch up on this week's stuff and then be on the right timeline to be relevant...


----------



## Sonnie

I just watched this weeks events.

Girls... wonderful. My favorites right now are Crystal and Siobhan. I was very impressed with Siobhan's rendition of House of the Rising Sun. While I liked Lillie last week, I was not crazy about her choice of songs, but it was still good. There were other good performances and some much needed improvement with a couple of girls that ended up in the top 12.

Guys... marginal. Michael by far was the best, but his style of music is not my cup of tea and to me it's just not idol material. Despite what I think, he will probably be around for a long while and could win. Rodrick did well with his song... I really liked it. Casey did a country song... kind of blah to me, but he can still sing. Andrew was terrible again and I just do not see him hanging for very long. There were some improvements with a couple of guys, but again nothing stellar in my book. The girls are better IMO.

I won't spoil it for anyone who hasn't watched it yet, but I will say that American definitely got the vote off wrong tonight... totally wrong, with the exception of maybe one of them. No doubt a couple of them could have gone farther, but it is what it is. It absolutely proves (as it has in the past) that the best singers do not always make it as far as they should. But... that is the nature of American voting and more specifically contests like this one.


----------



## glaufman

You're telling me Todrick's gone, aren't you...


----------



## Sonnie

I am telling you that there were two that went last night that I did not agree with. IMO... Katie and Andrew should have been gone. Either one of the guys that left were better than Andrew... and one of those girls was in a completely different league than Katie.


----------



## glaufman

OK... I'm now caught up. For the record, I think the voters did ok last week. There's something I like about Katie (not sure what). She's weak, but better IMO than at least 1 of the ones who went home. My only complaint is Toddrick. I actually didn't like him as much last week as previously, I don't know what everyone else is hearing, but I would've liked to see him continue, and I think he got steered in the wrong direction by the judges. On to this week...
Big Mike did great, and this is the first time I've ever like Lee DeWyze. I think Garcia was back to making good arrangements, but the energy wasn't quite there... he might be mounting a recovery if he can get out of his own way, and of course, depending on how the vote went. Aaron started off a little shaky, but once he let go and started feeling the song and the beat, that was amazing. Applaud Tim for trying to be creative, but it didn't work. I've never liked Casey, and it's time for him to go. 
Bowersox didn't do as well as week's past, Siobhan was amazing, except there was something unnerving about her pure voicetone on that song. But as she started she caught my attention, and I couldn't wait for the beat to kick in, it just had me riveted. She has to watch out for the screams, it's starting to become a little annoying like Lambert was last year. Katie did a bit better, I'm not sure what I think of Didi (although I've liked her in weeks past). I though Paige did better than the judges gave her credit for, and I think Lacey didn't quite pull it off, although again I liked here the past 2 weeks.

All in all, I think most of them stepped it up a notch this week and delivered (finally) what I've been looking for. It's a new competition.


----------



## Sonnie

Have not seen the vote off but have finished watching this weeks top 12.

The girls... My favorite was probably Siobhan, other than the screechy blurp at the end. She is definitely reminiscent of Adam Lambert. She can take a song and rearrange it very well... and she has a good voice to do some weird things. I think she is turning out to be more versatile than any of the others and that could keep her at the top if she continues with some surprises. The one thing I looked forward to each week with Adam was being anxious about what he was going to do. I was not crazy about all of his screaming, except where it had its place in some songs. Siobhan is taking his same steps early on, so it will be interesting to see what she does the next couple of weeks.

I still put Crystal at the top with her voice and naturally ability, but she is not versatile... doesn't move... just doesn't have that idol presence to me, but she can flat out sing. She has the best vocals of anyone... but again, just not sure is you can call her an idol. The next few weeks will tell the story with her. She is going to have to do something unique or Siobhan is going to steal the show and move to the top.

Katie just did not do anything for me, nor did Lacey. I like Didi and her style... especially liked Rhiannon last week, but I am not sure she will get too far. I just do not believe she can hang. Paige was good and I really like her this week, but still not what I would call idol material.

The guys... No one really blew me away again this week. I like Lee's voice. It has an idol sound to it, but he is somewhat blah and really no different to me than Casey as far as what they are doing on the stage. They can both sing well... and Casey probably has a better voice, but they both are doing anything but just singing a song. Michael also has a good voice, but I was not crazy about his performance either. Yeah... he showed some energy on stage, but I am with Simon on his silly dance moves. He needs to learn a few Michael Jackson moves. I actually thought Tim was pretty good, but the judges sure did not like it. Aaron was okay, but I think he is just too young. I still was not impressed with Garcia and suspect it may come down to him or Lacey this week. Look for Lacey, Katie, Andrew, Tim and possibly Paige to be among the bottom vote getters this week. (Here I am calling it and they have already voted off who they are going to vote off.)

1. Crystal
2. Siobhan
3. Michael
4. Lee
5. Casey


----------



## lsiberian

Lacey is rightfully gone, but Andrew is likely to be next. 

Siobhan, Aaron, Lee where better than the rest IMO. Aaron knows how to sing softly with control. Siobhan builds very well and the high pitches are actually fairly well controlled. Lee has a rock voice and that's good, but he should have this week IMO. A rock voice should win Rolling Stones week. 

Crystal did well too. 

Tim has good vocals, but that song wasn't a good arrangement.


----------



## glaufman

No, it wasn't. It's a shame too, when it started, I like the sound and got excited, until I heard the meter/rhythm of the vocals. It just didn't work. I liked Lacey, would much rather have seen Tim or Casey go. I think Lee is heads and shoulders better than Casey. I'll agree that Casey has a purer voice (not necessarily better) and fits the Idol mold better in terms of looks, but even with them doing the same nothing on stage, Lee does his nothing better. Something about Casey just makes me want to change the channel. It's the blank look in his eyes. It's him thinking he can play the guitar WAY better than he actually can.


----------



## Sonnie

I kind of figured Lacey would be the one to go... either her or Tim.

I am not seeing that much difference between Lee and Casey. Casey's vocals offsets Lee's doing the the "nothing" part better... it's a washout of sorts. Just being realistic, Lee has struggled with his voice (though he is improving) while Casey has been consistent. Still yet... I think both should be in the top half of the group, but I cannot put one there without the other... nor can I say that either are idol material. Then again, Chris Allen for the most part was not a big stage player either and he won.


----------



## glaufman

Interesting point. But I think you can be a stage player without moving around to fill the stage, so to speak. Chris (at least in the second half) brought a "presence" to the stage that made you fixate on him so intently you never noticed how much he did nothing. Rather than fill the stage, he made the stage smaller, if that makes any sense. The other night I got a glimpse (just a glimpse) of that from Lee. Nothing of the sort from Casey.


----------



## Sonnie

I am caught up through tonight.

My previous ranking:

1. Crystal
2. Siobhan
3. Michael
4. Lee
5. Casey (practically a tie with Lee for me)
(Scramble up the rest)

*Last week*... Crystal blew everyone away for me... top notch, consistent and naturally talented. By far my first pick. 

I liked Michael's performance ... great vocals... same with Casey. 

Crystal, Michael and Casey have been the only three that have held their vocals every single performance from the beginning. 

Lee went backwards... was okay, but he seems to have zero confidence in himself.

I actually liked Didi's performance, as well as thought Katie did much better.

Siobhan was just okay... and what was that hair-do??? Something from Grease... an Olivia Newton John boo-fay? That was awful. And the girl does not need make-up... it as caked on cruddy. And the screeching has got to go. She is NOT Adam Lambert.

Aaron was sub-par due to sickness, but I think he has a voice. Andrew was awful... almost as bad as Paige.

Paige was excruciating... no doubt the worst I have EVER heard from the top 12. She needed to go home... no surprises there.

My ranking after last week:

1. Crystal
2. Michael
3. Siobhan
4. Casey
5. Lee
6. Katie
7. Aaron
8. Didi
9. Tim
10. Andrew
11. Paige

*This week*... Lee was awesome this week. I think he finally figured it out. If he can hold on to that from here on out, he could be in the top three, but he has to hold on to it. His vocal consistency has not been on par with Crystal, Michael and Casey. Maybe he found his confidence button this week.

Crystal was excellent once again, not as good as last week, but still consistent and spot on... and still my number one pick. Michael was good as well, although I was not as hip on it as the judges were. It seemed safe, but he does have an excellent voice. Casey had another very good week... I really like his vocals and his style. 

I liked Katie, despite it not being a young enough song for her... good vocals for me. I would almost jump her ahead of Siobhan, but not yet, despite Siobhan having her worst performance of the season for me. That was just plain bad. She drops again this week... this time a couple of notches. She better get it together next week.

Aaron was just okay... nothing special. Andrew was notably better this week, but he has been so bad the previous weeks that I cannot justify bumping him up any higher. Tim and Didi bring up the rear. Flip a coin on who is gone this week, but I think they are our bottom two.

1. Crystal
2. Michael
3. Casey
4. Lee
5. Siobhan
6. Katie
7. Aaron
8. Andrew
9. Tim
10. Didi

These top three could cut records right now... they are all three naturally talented with superb vocals. Of course this is judge Parker's preferred ranking. Sadly for some of us, American gets the last word. :huh:


----------



## glaufman

I'm with you on Crystal (who I actually didn't think did as well this week) Michael, Siobhan, and Lee... I still despise Casey. I'll admit he has a good voice, which was ideally suited for the Huey Lewis song he did, but that's it. Every time he sings he seems to me to be the guy on a stage in a bar who's dreaming of the day he gets discovered but never does because he's just not quite good enough and in the back of his head he knows it which is what holds him back from taking that step...
You're right about Aaron not quite being there this week, but there's just something about him when he connects with a song emotionally, he's going to go far, hopefully farther than Casey.


----------



## Sonnie

As I watched it back...

*Aaron*... sounded pretty rough. This may have been his worst performance. Judges were not excited either.

*Katie*... she did sound good, but I was not near as hip on her as the judges were.

*Andrew*... this is two weeks in a row he has sang notably better, but the judges were not too keen on his performance. Simon thought it was all wrong and corny.

*Michael*... I really liked his arrangement of the song... it was good! Simon was not as excited about it as the other three judges and thought he may have took a step backwards.

*Crystal*... I will buy her first album!!! She is that good! The girl can rip! All judges agreed it was excellent.

*Tim*... Wow... I was truly impressed with his voice on this song. I liked it. Probably his best performance for me. Wow again... the judges actually thought he did well. I like this guy and wish he could figure it out consistently.

*Casey*... Whoa... I got chill bumps listening to his song... awesome! I will buy his first album as well. Ellen thought it was his best yet... Simon thought it was the best of the night. All judges liked it.

*Siobhan*... I thought it was good... very good vocals and much better than last week. I wish she had chosen a different song since I was not familiar with that one, but it was still good and she is still unique. Judges seemed to have mixed emotions about the performance. Good speech at the end.

*Lee*... Another very good vocal performance this week. I think he has found his groove. I hope he can continue this momentum he has gained the last two weeks because I like his voice. Judges seemed to like it fairly well... although Simon did not like the bagpipe guy.

A little shake up this week, but not drastic:

1. Crystal
2. Casey
3. Michael
4. Lee
5. Siobhan
6. Katie
7. Tim
8. Andrew
9. Aaron

Crystal is still my front runner. Casey moves up to number two this week. He is right behind Crystal with solid and consistent vocals from day one. I have to bump him up ahead of Michael for now. 

I think Tim may have done enough to save himself for another week. I think Andrew has been better for two weeks straight, so he may have also saved himself. I am not sure about Aaron. This is his second week in a row of him being on the weaker side. Of course, it is America's decision.


----------



## glaufman

Wow. That was fast. Haven't watched it yet.
Though for the life of me I could've sworn Tim was voted off last week, not Didi... oh well, must be wishful thinking...


----------



## glaufman

OK. Here we go.
The problem with Aaron is that he didn't really connect with the song. He thought he did, but he didn't, and so he didn't connect with us, the audience. Shame. Also a shame he didn't put as much twang in his voice as in past weeks. I normally don't like that sort of thing, but it works for him, and in and of itself changes most of these songs enough to make them his. Still a fan though.

Katie was great. GREAT I tell you. So beautiful it actually brought a tear to my eye. G. R. E. A. T.

Andrew wasn't as good as last week. I like what he tried to do, there were a few moments when it didn't quite work, but definitely could be worked out to be a great version of the song. As Kara said, loved the breakdown.

Michael: Loved the arrangement. Vocals were mostly good, but in some places seemed like he needed a stage breath at the wrong moment, or was vibrato at the wrong moment, or something that was disconcerting.

Crystal: Another pwerhose performance. I with you. I'll buy the record now, I'll download the songs from the show. I thoght she had some trouble, either had a cheat sheet for the lyrics or wasn't comfortable with a chord she kept looking at the fret board or something.

Tim: Gave it the old college try. Ok, maybe it was better, but he's just not in the same league. I like what he started to do with the arrangement, but I thought he could've done more. Correction, someone else could've done more. I was envisioining that arrangement turning a bit harder in the sceond half of each verse, and he didn't get there. Wouldn't have worked if he tried. It's time for him to go. I think I know why he's getting through every week, but I'm not going to say what it is publicly because I don't want to give it publicity.

Casey: Casey Casey Casey... OK. Better. Liked it actually. That's a first for me. Still something about his personality (while performing) that bugs me, still can't put my finger on it, but not as bad this week. Might actually be making progress.

Siobhan: Shame.

Lee: Started off a little rocky, found a groove, ran with it, did really well. Except, what was with the bagpiper?

Had to get this done before the results were released.


----------



## Sonnie

lol... yeah... the bagpipes were quite strange indeed.

I haven't watched the results, but I cheated and just looked!

*WHAT?* *YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!*

Something ain't right about all that.


----------



## glaufman

Yeah, I watched on a 15 min delay last night. IMO, that's exactly what the "judge's save" is for.
Every once in a while someone who's very popular doesn't get the votes for some reason other than their popularity. Never sure exactly why, but when they instituted it, that was their explanation.

So I'm glad they used it. Quite disturbing about that bottom 3 though.


----------



## Sonnie

Here we go...

*Crystal*... What can I say... Elvis was the king and she is the queen.

*Andrew*... Definitely different... I was not crazy about it and I think he may be in trouble.

*Tim*... I somewhat liked it... the judges seemed to really like it. I think he moves up this week

*Lee*... Excellent performance... he may very well be in the top three.

*Aaron*... Better than the previous weeks, but still not up to par for me.

*Siobhan*... While not great... much much better than previous weeks, but still she drops.

*Michael*... I like his voice... and I thought it was awesome. I hope America liked it.

*Katie*... A good performance... I liked this side of her much better. Simon did not like it.

*Casey*... Another fine vocal performance... judges had mixed emotions.

Adam did a great job and really shot straight with them on what he thought.

1. Crystal
2. Casey
3. Lee
4. Michael
5. Katie
6. Siobhan
7. Tim
8. Aaron
9. Andrew

Two go home this week. I hope America gets it right.


----------



## glaufman

I was about to turn it on last night when I got a call reminding me I was late for a meeting, so I'll have to watch it timeshifted tonight...


----------



## glaufman

Ok, so last week came and went... but THIS week!
Casey: Glad to see the judges finally see what I saw from the beginning. He doesn't have the talent to bring it to the next level.

Lee: This is the level beyond the next level that Casey can't get to. This guy is great! I want a copy of that rendition now. I've always loved the song, and now it's even better!

Aaron: Started shaky, hit his stride, he's not in the same class as Lee any more.

Siobhan: Started shaky too, but what a voice! Gave it a good run. I still like her

Tim: Go home. I don't know what that was.

Crystal: Somehow managed to stay a step beyond Lee. Phenomenal. 

Mike: Like him, but wasn't wild about the performance. I'm afraid he'll be in trouble this week. I wouldn't send him home, but I worry he won't be able to beat Casey or Tim. I'm upset at the sound mixer who should've turned his mic up a little more.


----------



## Sonnie

Interesting...

*Casey*... Good vocals... good performance... I liked it myself. One of my favorite songs. It was not his best, but still good. I do agree he is strictly a Kenny Wayne Shepherd type of sound, which I happen to like.

*Lee*... Good vocals... good performance... I liked it, but again, not his best. I do think it was better than Casey as far as the performance and he moves up, but only slightly and not anything I would buy. I did not know the song.

*Tim*... Did not know the song... not very good. 

*Aaron*... Definitely knew the song... but not a good performance at all. The only thing that might keep him from leaving is Tim.

*Siobhan*... Hmmm... nothing there for me. Not sure about her anymore.

*Michael*... I liked it... not as good as last week, but very good. I hope he will stay.

*Crystal*... This girl has won it in my book. She is miles... I mean miles ahead of the rest of this group. If she does not win... America gets it all wrong!


1. Crystal
2. Lee
3. Casey
4. Michael
5. Siobhan
6. Aaron
7. Tim

Short of Crystal... I still think this is the worst American Idol ... EVER! She is really the only thing keeping me coming back. If she gets voted off early... I am gone!

That bottom three is a toss up as far as I am concerned... BUT, simply because Michael was out two weeks ago, it could be trouble for him. Hopefully not.


----------



## glaufman

I still have the same trouble with Casey... yes, he has a good sound, but so do hundreds of bar-bands across the country. I'm glad you put Lee above him. 
You've never heard "The Boxer?" I'm shocked. One of my favorites of all time. Simon and Garfunkel.
I might have like Lee's version even better than the original. I'd buy his stuff at this point, right after I was done buying Crystal's stuff.
I agree, Mike may be in trouble tonight, but undeservedly so. I like him a lot. 
I still like Siobhan a lot, and while I agree Cystal is a level or even two above Lee, I don't think he's quite as far behind as yo udo, but I do think the two of them are way ahead of everyone else.


----------



## lsiberian

My thoughts 

Casey-just didn't do it for me, but he was followed by Lee. 

Lee-This guy has great potential if he gets the right songs he could have big success.

Tim-Following Lee was just unfair IMO. Not really a standout performance.

Aaron-He's got great potential, but shouldn't have done that song. He should stick to Country IMO. There is money to be made there for him. R&B isn't your thing.

Siobahn- Tough song, did an good job.

Micheal- Nailed the song IMO. 

Crystal- Glad she stayed that was incredible. 

This weeks performances IMO.
1. Crystal
2. Lee
3. Micheal
4. Siobahn
5. Aaron
6. Tim
7. Casey

I'd say Crystal and Lee are the clear favorites. Siobahn should definitely try out Broadway though.


----------



## glaufman

lsiberian said:


> My thoughts


Looks like we're on the same page. I'm still shocked that Sonnie's never heard "The Boxer"


----------



## Sonnie

Welp... watched it late last night and have already seen who got voted off. I can not say I am not surprised.

Here is my new lineup after last nights performances...

1. Crystal (I did not like the song... but she can still sing. Wish she had done something different.)
2. Casey (Awesome... did not know the song, but I liked it and he moves back to #2 for me.)
3. Lee (Started out of tune and rather rough... lost his consistency, but could redeem himself easily.)
4. Michael (I liked it ... thought it was perhaps the second best vocals behind Casey.)
5. Aaron (It was better than previous weeks, but I think he is just too young.)
6. Siobhan (I can hardly believe the judges liked that... whatever it was... screech NOT!)

Again... as always these are not necessarily how I think they will end up, but rather how I would vote my preferences. America has the final say so and I am pretty sure I am in the minority with my order. I actually prefer the minority. :bigsmile:


----------



## lsiberian

Sonnie said:


> Welp... watched it late last night and have already seen who got voted off. I can not say I am not surprised.
> 
> Here is my new lineup after last nights performances...
> 
> 1. Crystal (I did not like the song... but she can still sing. Wish she had done something different.)
> 2. Casey (Awesome... did not know the song, but I liked it and he moves back to #2 for me.)
> 3. Lee (Started out of tune and rather rough... lost his consistency, but could redeem himself easily.)
> 4. Michael (I liked it ... thought it was perhaps the second best vocals behind Casey.)
> 5. Aaron (It was better than previous weeks, but I think he is just too young.)
> 6. Siobhan (I can hardly believe the judges liked that... whatever it was... screech NOT!)
> 
> Again... as always these are not necessarily how I think they will end up, but rather how I would vote my preferences. America has the final say so and I am pretty sure I am in the minority with my order. I actually prefer the minority. :bigsmile:


This weeks performances for me were(I missed Lee)
1. Casey(He just stepped it up big time and can flat out sing)
2. Micheal(Very good)
3. Crystal(Different and I liked that)
4. Aaron(If he goes Country I think he can hit it big nice performance)
5. Siobhan(I'm thinking this was on the network messing up her sound) I suspect something went wrong with the equipment, but the girl should be looking at a Broadway career with the big voice potential.

Lee is my favorite singer on the show since he has that rock edge, but Casey just nailed it.

Overall 
1. Crystal
2. Lee
3. Casey
4. Micheal
5. Aaron(He is the most likely to hit it big given his youth(very good for 17) and singing style.)
6. Siobhan(rightfully gone) 

Aaron will be next IMO.


----------



## Sonnie

I did not see the vote off... my wife looked it up online. She said it appeared the bottom three were Casey, Aaron and Siobhan. Apparently Michael owes the judges big time for saving him and people not voting must have taken note. I thought for sure he would be gone by now, although I am glad he is not gone, because he deserves at least the top four, if not the top three. 

I think it may come down to Crystal and Lee, from what I can tell, but you never know what America has in store for us. 

Ironically... I have never voted for anyone on any American Idol show.


----------



## glaufman

Well, I am surprised Siobhan's gone. I'm practically in mourning over it.
I thought Casey did better this week, but he's still not in the same class as the rest of them. Sorry, he has a good voice and all, but there's never anything inspired about his performances.
You must've been watching a different Lee performance than I did. I thought it was great. He was actually better than Crystal this week, though she's still ahead of him overall.
Aaron found the groove he'd lost, though again he doesn't really compare to Crystal and Lee.
Michael was Michael, I was afraid he was going to be in trouble, and I don't think he has too many weeks left, but I do like him.


----------



## lsiberian

glaufman said:


> Well, I am surprised Siobhan's gone. I'm practically in mourning over it.
> I thought Casey did better this week, but he's still not in the same class as the rest of them. Sorry, he has a good voice and all, but there's never anything inspired about his performances.
> You must've been watching a different Lee performance than I did. I thought it was great. He was actually better than Crystal this week, though she's still ahead of him overall.
> Aaron found the groove he'd lost, though again he doesn't really compare to Crystal and Lee.
> Michael was Michael, I was afraid he was going to be in trouble, and I don't think he has too many weeks left, but I do like him.


Casey has been lazy IMO. Holding back his voice will cost him long term IMO. But after that performance he couldn't be voted off.

I agree on Micheal. He's really found something special IMO.


----------



## Sonnie

I equate Casey's laziness to Lee's vocal inconsistency. Granted, Lee will probably appeal to the masses more, particularly the younger crowd who are the bulk of the voters, because of his alternative rock voice, which I happen to like when he gets the right song. He just hasn't gotten the right songs and with those wrong songs he has pitch and key problems. 

Casey would probably go much farther if the somewhat older crowd like myself got off our duffs and voted, but most of us don't... we just sit there like a knot of a log watching the show. He has yet to have any issues with his vocals. They have always sounded excellent, bar no exceptions. His main problem is he is not hip with that younger music crowd. 

I would compare Casey to a Kenny Wayne Shepherd, who is not a young crowd pleaser, doesn't do much on stage, just sings. While he has sold a few albums, he does not have a lot of big hits... and he is not with the likes of Nickelback and similar type bands who appeal to that younger crowd and of which I could see Lee as a lead singer.

As far as Idol... Lee vs. Casey... vocals vs vocals... Casey wins hands down. He can flat out sing. Lee on the other hand, can sing if he gets the right song... and he had grown a lot over the weeks. I can not imagine him having any issues in the studios or when it comes time to get the right songs. The lack of time and competition hurts guys like him, but that is overcome with all these younger voters. Casey just won't break his style enough to compete. I wish he would, but he is obviously not comfortable doing anything else.

Having said all that... being in the top 5 of American Idol speaks miles of all of these guys, despite my continued insistence that short of the Fantasia season, this is not a good selection of candidates for me and probably a toss up between this season and the Fantasia season as the worst idol season ever.


----------



## glaufman

Well, I respect your respective rights to your own opinions, even if they ARE wrong


lsiberian said:


> Casey has been lazy IMO.


Interesting take, I think I agree.


> But after that performance he couldn't be voted off.


Here's where we differ. Given the choice, I'd clearly have kept Siobhan and ditched Casey. Aaron or Mike too, although I'd've understood if they were voted off.


Sonnie said:


> [Lee] just hasn't gotten the right songs and with those wrong songs


Huh?:dontknow: Which songs were wrong for Lee? He did wonders with Shania (a minefield for him if there ever was one), the Boxer was phenomenal, Hey Jude was great (the bagpiper notwithstanding)... I don't follow you here...


> he has pitch and key problems.


You're hearing something here I don't... perhaps I'm tone-deaf. Though my ears are good enogh to know that I personally sing in the key of everything...


> He has yet to have any issues with his vocals. They have always sounded excellent, bar no exceptions.


Can we change that to "no issues with his *voice"* in which case I would agree, he has a great timbre, no argument. But my issue with his "vocal" is that he never does anything out of the ordinary, unexpected, or the like. He just sings a nice song. He doesn't add anything of himself into it. I fell like a broken record, but every time I watch him I feel like he's on stage in a dirty, dark, smoky bar, trying to work his way up to a nicer bar to sing in, wondering why noone's paying attention. Interesting take on the age of the songs he plays, but fact is, I love those songs he's playing, and I still don't like him, and Lee's been playing even older songs, and I love it, so at least with me that doesn't hold water (granted I'm not the average Idol watcher).



> As far as Idol... Lee vs. Casey... vocals vs vocals... Casey wins hands down.


Disagree. Casey has a great voice, no argument, and he may win that comparison if the criteria is pure, vocal timbre. But there's so much more to delivering a good vocal, especially on this show, Casey doesn't connect with the audience on camera, there's not an original bone in his body (ok, that may be a bit harsh, but) as such Lee is clearly besting him week after week. 


> Casey just won't break his style enough to compete. I wish he would, but he is obviously not comfortable doing anything else.


*The following is a broken record alert* 
Hmmm... how much longer are people going to undertand that reference? Anyway, I truly believe Casey is being hurt by his experience and where he's performed in the past. We've heard over the years the judges talking about back-up singers who can sing, but can't make the transition towards acting like the front-man, even though they have the vocals to do it. I think that's analagous to Casey's problem. He either isn't willing or able or aware of the need to break out of that bar/party-band mentality.


> Having said all that... being in the top 5 of American Idol speaks miles of all of these guys,


+1


----------



## Sonnie

lol... Obviously we hear differently, not only when it comes to listening to the singing, but when it comes to what the judges said. You must have missed what Randy said about the beginning of Lee's song. Randy and I heard the same thing... it started off rough. Lee's vocal inconsistency was brought up earlier. It was not until a few weeks ago that he started bringing it. As I stated before, he has had some great moments, perhaps two or three, but so has Casey. Other than those, Casey has had consistently better vocals than Lee. I stand firm with my opinion there.

You totally missed my point about the age thing. I never mentioned age of songs that either of them played. You might want to read that again. It holds all the water in the world. :T

The songs you picked out for Lee were his best, other than this weeks, which I just clarified was far from his best. The ones that are wrong are the ones that you did not mention... and you only mentioned two. There have been over a dozen songs since we started.

Siobhan was somewhat similar to Andrew in that she had a couple of bright moments, but failed in the end. Overall I will admit she was better than Andrew with her vocals, but just simply did not have the consistency.


----------



## glaufman

Sonnie said:


> lol... Obviously we hear differently, not only when it comes to listening to the singing, but when it comes to what the judges said. You must have missed what Randy said about the beginning of Lee's song. Randy and I heard the same thing... it started off rough.


I heard what Randy said, I just didn't har it. And the judges aren't "always" right 


> Lee's vocal inconsistency was brought up earlier. It was not until a few weeks ago that he started bringing it.


In the past it's been attributed to him being nervous at the start of the performance, not so much off-pitch. Rough can be a number of different problems, pitch is specific.


> As I stated before, he has had some great moments, perhaps two or three, but so has Casey.


That's the thing, Casey hasn't had any for me.


> Other than those, Casey has had consistently better vocals than Lee. I stand firm with my opinion there.


You can't say "other than those"... it all counts. Tiger beat everyone in the Master's, other than all the extra strokes he took...



> You totally missed my point about the age thing. I never mentioned age of songs that either of them played. You might want to read that again.


Perhaps. Hold on. Ok. I stand corrected here. But if he's not resonating with the voting crowd, which isn't necessarily the "younger crowd" it's because he's singing and playing, but he's not *performing.*


> The songs you picked out for Lee were his best, other than this weeks, which I just clarified was far from his best.


Despite what you and Randy heard, this week was not "far" from his best. And of course I picked his best as examples. What else should I do? which songs were "wrong" for him? I don't thin kit's song choice at all, if anything it was (and maybe still is) nerves. I actually think song choice is more of an issue for Casey, where the most successful competitors have always chosen songs that allow them to do something vocally that grab your attention. Casey does none of that. He just phones it in.


> Siobhan was somewhat similar to Andrew in that she had a couple of bright moments, but failed in the end. Overall I will admit she was better than Andrew with her vocals, but just simply did not have the consistency.


Again, I disagree. If anything, Siobhan mostly returned to form this week. She had a couple of rocky weeks the past few, but comparing her to someone who had such big disasters like Andrew? c'mon, that's not fair.

addle::boxer::rant:


----------



## Sonnie

lol... You are like my daughter... you just don't give up. 

You still missed my points, but I will give up... UNCLE!

You get the last word.


----------



## glaufman

:sad::rubeyes::gah::wits-end::mooooh::waiting::explode:


----------



## lsiberian

Remember they are being filtered through unoriginal music, tv recording, one song and playback. Most performers get several songs to warm up and get comfortable before they play their big hits. They are all great and all capable of being independent artists blessing folks with their God-given ability. I hope those being voted off go for the stars.


----------



## Sonnie

VERY true! That is exactly why I said what I did about Lee being able to get past the minor issues he has had. There will be plenty of time to keep calm and gain confidence in the studio... and get the right song written for him... as is the same for all of these.


----------



## glaufman

All very true, my point is simply thatthere's more to a vocal than having anice voice and hitting the notes. Although hitting the notesis fairly important, a few minor glitches can be overlooked by most when judging the overall.


----------



## lsiberian

glaufman said:


> All very true, my point is simply thatthere's more to a vocal than having anice voice and hitting the notes. Although hitting the notesis fairly important, a few minor glitches can be overlooked by most when judging the overall.


Certainly! Good singing is hard work. Kids can sing the notes right.

I hope Crystal does well this week. I want a landmark performance this week.


----------



## Sonnie

Just watched last night...


Aaron... overall that was kinda rough for me. He had a couple of good spots though. Judges appeared to be split.

Casey... I don't know... that just did not fit him. I agree with Randy that it may have been his worst. The first time I think he did not get the vocals right.

Crystal... she did okay, but this ain't for her either. Way off her style of music. She can still flat out sing though.

Michael... again... not his style really. Like Crystal, he can still sing. The judges really liked him.

Lee... I thought he did good... probably on the same level as Michael and Cyrstal.

1. Crystal
2. Lee
3. Michael
4. Casey
5. Aaron

Overall, while I like this kind of music, I do like like this type of music for Idol.

I think this may be the end of the road for Casey, although he had a great week last week, he was in the bottom two.


----------



## Sonnie

Hmmm... surprised at the bottom two, but I suppose it is inevitable that it is going to come down to a battle between Crystal and Lee, so who goes between now and then is quite possibly academic. Yet... anything can happen on Idol.


----------



## glaufman

I kinda agree, having just watched it since I just got back from wherever it was I had gone... I actually liked Aaron in that song, but otherwise you had it right 
I wonder when I'll get to watch the performances that just ended:dontknow:


----------



## lsiberian

Casey was head and shoulders above the rest this week. His performance was what you'd get at concert from a real artist. 

Crystal was decent.

Lee picked the wrong song.

Micheal picked the wrong song even more. Free Willy? seriously. I think Micheal should have been doing Lee's song. 

I've moved Casey to the top after his 2nd great performance.

1. Casey
2. Crystal
3. Lee
4. Micheal


----------



## Sonnie

Hmmm.... a big hmmmmmmmm!!!

I was not impressed tonight. They were okay, but nothing spectacular at this point of the season. I was expecting a LOT more. Lee's pitch problem did surface tonight, but no one else took it home for me. I have to leave Crystal at the top... probably a tie between her and Casey's performance tonight, but truthfully, with all the inconsistency between Lee, Casey and Michael, I will say toss them all in a hat and randomly draw one to go home this week.

Don't get me wrong... they all four have good qualities about them if they choose the right songs, which may have been a stretch for all of them tonight. They also did not make the top 4 from being anything but very good... I just can not say "great" at this moment, yet Crystal still leads the pack for me.


----------



## lsiberian

Sonnie said:


> Hmmm.... a big hmmmmmmmm!!!
> 
> I was not impressed tonight. They were okay, but nothing spectacular at this point of the season. I was expecting a LOT more. Lee's pitch problem did surface tonight, but no one else took it home for me. I have to leave Crystal at the top... probably a tie between her and Casey's performance tonight, but truthfully, with all the inconsistency between Lee, Casey and Michael, I will say toss them all in a hat and randomly draw one to go home this week.
> 
> Don't get me wrong... they all four have good qualities about them if they choose the right songs, which may have been a stretch for all of them tonight. They also did not make the top 4 from being anything but very good... I just can not say "great" at this moment, yet Crystal still leads the pack for me.


What did you think of the Duets?


----------



## Sonnie

They were good... must better than the individual performances. I thought Michael and Casey harmonized better. I think Crystal might have showed up Lee a bit on the vocals, all but one small part. 

This season is really a dud though. I just do not look forward to it each week nearly as much as most of the seasons in the past.


----------



## glaufman

lsiberian said:


> Casey was head and shoulders above the rest this week. His performance was what you'd get at concert from a real artist.


HUH? Love the song, just not how he sang it. Nothing wrong with it technically, better than past weeks, but still almost nothing risky or inspired. He's becoming very very good karaoke. but still just karaoke.


> Crystal was decent.


I thought she was almost back in full form.


Sonnie said:


> Hmmm.... a big hmmmmmmmm!!!
> I have to leave Crystal at the top...


Absolutely.


lsiberian said:


> What did you think of the Duets?





Sonnie said:


> They were good... must better than the individual performances. I thought Michael and Casey harmonized better. I think Crystal might have showed up Lee a bit on the vocals, all but one small part.


That's funny. You say "showed up," I tohught she helped him sound great! He finally let loose and really looked comfortable singing with her. I personally thought Michael showed up Casey.

But, oh well, Casey's still around and Mike's gone home. Disappointing to me, but it is what it is.


----------



## lsiberian

I wonder how these guys will do in the studio. Covering other songs really isn't the measure of talent IMO. Writing your own songs is the measure of Talent. If you write more than 1 hit you are amazing. It's very hard to write good music. Still I think the show has done it's job by bringing us Hudson, Underwood, Clarkson, and Daughtry. Those are 4 singers we'd never have heard if it wasn't for the show.


----------



## glaufman

I don't know about that... I think when someone interprets someone else's song in a new way, that can show a lot of talent. Perhaps just a different talent.


----------



## Sonnie

We all hear things differently, so it is very understanding how we all think differently about various contestants. It's the nature of our hearing. That is why there are so many artists and genres to choose from... because we all like different things, although there may be times when several will like the same singer and/or song.

What surprised me more than anything about last week was Crystal being in the bottom two... assuming she was... I am not sure there is any ordering them when it gets down to only 3 or 4, but if anything, she should have been the first one safe. Lee or Casey either one should have been standing next to Mike for the final two. Then again, I did not vote, so right do I have to even say. :huh:


----------



## glaufman

Agreed!:T


----------



## lsiberian

Sonnie said:


> We all hear things differently, so it is very understanding how we all think differently about various contestants. It's the nature of our hearing. That is why there are so many artists and genres to choose from... because we all like different things, although there may be times when several will like the same singer and/or song.
> 
> What surprised me more than anything about last week was Crystal being in the bottom two... assuming she was... I am not sure there is any ordering them when it gets down to only 3 or 4, but if anything, she should have been the first one safe. Lee or Casey either one should have been standing next to Mike for the final two. Then again, I did not vote, so right do I have to even say. :huh:


I'm a hard rock guy and the only 2 people on the show I'd want to see in concert are Casey and Lee. I'd like to see a rocker win it because it shows our nations diversity. I think Casey will steal the show.


----------



## glaufman

Just finished watching this week... I'll admit Casey did a bit better, "Daughter" was a good choice for him, but he mumbled the first verse...
I really liked Crystal again, although I wish she had put a little more emotion into it...
But for the first time ever, I actually want someone other than Crystal to win. 
LEE. What an amazing job he did with "Hallelujah". If I was the voting type, I'd have been sitting there voting for him unti lthey closed the phone lines down.


----------



## lsiberian

Casey: First song choice was decent and he sung it well, but on the Daughters song he sang clenched and it prevented him from shining. If he'd open his mouth more he'd have nailed the song. 

Crystal: Not a fan of the Window song, but she nailed "Maybe, I'm Amazed". 

Lee: Hit two home runs with a great song choice and Hallelujah was the best performance on the show this season. 

Lee won the night

Crystal deserves the Finale for her consistency.

Casey should go.

My order is now 
Lee
Crystal
Casey

A tie next week should go to Crystal for her consistency IMO.


----------



## Sonnie

Casey... so-so... nothing special. 

Lee... Simple Man is one of my all time favorite songs and I think he did okay, but not nearly as good as the original. Hallelujah was awesome, but I think it would have been awesome had any of them sang it. He was lucky to have Simon picking his song for him.

Crystal... overall very good... spectacular on the second song. 

I still stand firm with Crystal being miles ahead of both guys. There is no doubt she has a better voice than either of them, better range and more consistent since day one. If she does not win, American gets it wrong. And I know you guys know that the majority of voters for American Idol are teeny boppers with cell phones in hand, therefore the nod could very well go to Lee, which will be unfortunate for Crystal. It is what it is.


----------



## glaufman

FWIW I agree with you guys.


----------



## glaufman

Ok. I think we can all agree that Crystal absolutely blew him away. I feel good about that. As much as I want to see Lee have a nice career (even if it's doing covers of great songs) Crystal deserved the win before anyone got on stage tonight. 
FWIW, I loved Lee's rendition of "The Boxer" even more than I did the first time around, and I thought Crystal's reprise of "Me and Bobby McGee" came in a little lackluster, it seems to me that after that Lee just gave up and phoned it in, the other 2 songs were a poor choice for him, and ultimatley, Crystal's last performance was, for me, not only my favorite of the night, not only my favorite of hers all season, not only my favorite of the season, but quite possibly my favorite performance over all the seasons to date.
I'm really glad Lee made it this far, (especially glad that Casey didn't ), and I'm pretty sure he'll get a contract from somewhere and I'll buy at least his debut, but if Crystal doesn't win it all there's something very wrong with the ears and eyes (or maybe the HT systems) of the voting fans.

I have spoken.addle:


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... it was pretty much about as lopsided as it gets, although I am still a bit concerned that Crystal may not win because of who votes, but hey... she was awesome and my hats off to her. She was ready and I ONE THOUSAND percent agree that that last song she sang was awesome. To Lee's credit, those last two songs were not good choices for him, which is unfortunate. It is also unfortunate that people like me are too lazy to vote... or feel like our vote just won't help, yet complain. I can see what happened last year happening again this year. The best did not win. Have you noticed how much more publicity Adam has gotten over Chris? Chris was good, but there was night and day difference between those two. The teeny boppers voted Chris in because Adam admitted to being gay... which turned me off from him, but it did not make me ignorant to fact that he was clearly the best.

I was listening to the news earlier today... maybe it was last night... that this was the lowest rated season of Idol since inception and the consensus among the media is this was also the worst selection of contestants since its inception, which is probably the reason for the low ratings. I could not agree more overall... as I have stated previously. However, I will admit that tonight I think Crystal proved she could have competed with any of the winners and possibly have beaten a few of them.

Speaking of Casey... personally I think he will sell more music than Lee, even if Lee wins. Casey has that natural voice. Lee has to work at it. Hopefully he will get some good songs to work with. I would like to see them all successful.


----------



## glaufman

I agree on most of what you said. Especially the part about hoping they're all successful. I don't actually have anything against Casey, I just enjoyed the overall performances from Lee so much more.

I also wonder if they purposely gave Lee songs that weren't perfect picks for him. I also thought the mixing on his songs wasn't quite perfect, and I wonder how much of that was intentional as well.

Taking everything at face value, Crystal deserves to win it, hands down, no contest, and with a few minor, very minor, bumps in the road it's been that way since the very beginning.


----------



## Sonnie

I was thinking that same thing... maybe they see what was is going on with the voting (obviously they know from previous weeks) and they are attempting to swing it towards Crystal believing that she deserves to win it, which she does. Totally speculative of course. The problem with that is if Lee does win, it would have been better had they at least chose better songs for him to go out on as a winner.


----------



## glaufman

Very good point!
I also wonder how many of the voting fans (especially those that like both) voted for Lee figuring Crystal's going to get a contract one way or the other, but if Lee doesn't win he just might not...?

And yes, I'm purely speculating as well.


----------



## lsiberian

Wow Crystal was so good I voted for her like 100 times. I have never seen that kind of dominance before. I don't think it was Lee choking either. I think Crystal just came out and did her best. 

I'm sure Crystal dominated the voting. I felt for Lee he did great, but Crystal was on another planet last night.


----------



## fergi

I think Crystal clearly should have won based on her performance last night. I have to keep reminding myself that American Idol is a popularity contest as much if not more than it is a talent contest. She will do well nonetheless.


----------



## lsiberian

fergi said:


> I think Crystal clearly should have won based on her performance last night. I have to keep reminding myself that American Idol is a popularity contest as much if not more than it is a talent contest. She will do well nonetheless.


It's not really that. Many time people vote for the person least likely to get signed in the final 2. Lee did have a great overall performance and Hallelujah was the moment of the competition. Crystal gets more flexibility this way so it could work out better for her. Susan Boyle lost for the same reason. People knew she'd get signed.


----------



## fergi

lsiberian said:


> It's not really that. Many time people vote for the person least likely to get signed in the final 2. Lee did have a great overall performance and Hallelujah was the moment of the competition. Crystal gets more flexibility this way so it could work out better for her. Susan Boyle lost for the same reason. People knew she'd get signed.


My point exactly, the final result was not based upon talent. Lee is obviously very talented but IMHO Crystal was the better performer Tuesday night. There was only a 2% difference between the two performers in the final vote tally.

As you said, one of the experts interviewed after the show said that this result may actually be better for Crystal.


----------



## glaufman

I was absolutely shocked. Although I suppose I shouldn't have been. At any rate, the good news is they're both nice people, and talented, and we'll get to hear them do more singing.


----------



## Sonnie

They need to rename the show to "Teeny Bopper's Idol" because this is why Lee won. I do not buy for one minute that people vote for the second place contestant knowing the "best" is already going to get a contract. Their may be a handful of voters doing this, but the majority of mature Americans will vote for who they like the most as well as who is the most talented, while these young girls will vote for the cutest boy... and it is going to be hard to ever defeat millions of 13 and 14 year old girls with unlimited text messaging, which has become so easily obtainable over the last couple of years. Do away with text messaging voting and the real winner might have a chance.

The voting is highly skewed and it's the "only" reason Lee won. The same exact thing happened last year and it is the only two times it has happened. Two years in a row there have been two excellent performers and singers who were consistently good throughout the entire season... keeping in mind it is hard to have a stellar performance week in and week out, none the less, Adam and Crystal were very very good throughout the entire season and both had stellar final competition nights, while the ones who actually won and should have placed second struggled from time to time during the season, were not consistent and were clearly not on par with the best on final competition night. 

This is my last year watching it for two reasons: The best has not won two years running and Simon Cowell is gone. Idol lost a LOT of viewers as a result of skewed voting last year... they will lose even more viewers from this year to next as yet another skewed voting fiasco taints the show, as well as poor contestant selection and Simon leaving the show. Maybe they keep enough teeny bopper viewers to keep the show alive, but frankly it is no longer a show of interest to me... and most of our friends feel the same way. I am done with it! :wave:


----------



## lsiberian

Sonnie said:


> Maybe they keep enough teeny bopper viewers to keep the show alive, but frankly it is no longer a show of interest to me... and most of our friends feel the same way. I am done with it! :wave:


the problem is there just isn't much on TV anymore.


----------



## glaufman

For the record, Adam had some nights when he was just so far out in left field I couldn't call it "good."
I don't know what next season will bring, but I'll start watching it again and then make up my mind.


----------



## Ricci

I've not been keeping up with this much but did Crystal get voted off? I knew she was hands down the best singer and the best talent there by the 4th episode and she was really the only one who made me want to watch. 


Sonnie,

It sounds like you are getting frustrated with this like I did many years ago. Remember my posts back on the 1st and second pages? I quit watching.


----------



## Sonnie

Yep... I remember and you got it right, no doubt. 

Crystal did not get voted off, but it did come down to her and one other and she lost.


----------



## lsiberian

Sonnie said:


> Yep... I remember and you got it right, no doubt.
> 
> Crystal did not get voted off, but it did come down to her and one other and she lost.


Her boyfriend dumped her too. She's had a rough week.


----------



## Sonnie

Really? That might not have been too smart a move on his part.


----------



## glaufman

Seriously. Dumb guy.


----------



## Lance505

I'd still watch the next season of american idol, I love the part where they are taking in auditions. Gives me the laughs with would be idols. I wonder how it would be without Simon.


----------



## glaufman

Same here. But once I get into a show, I stick with it.


----------

